# Annual K.I.S.S Event at Fairport Harbor



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

2007 K.I.S.S. OUTING
(Keep it simple Steelhead)


Where: Fairport Harbor Long Wall
When: Sunday, October 14th
Time: 7am till ???

Rain/Blow Out Dates as follows:

Sunday, October 21st
or
Sunday, October 28th



Its that time of year again when the steelhead begin to stage, and anglers both young and old head out to begin their steelhead season. Join us for a morning of fishing, and hopefully some catching.

The main purpose for this gathering is to get those experienced and non-experienced steelheaders together to enjoy a day at the water and hopefully learn a thing or two about chromers!!!

This outing will be very simple. If some of you wish to meet for breakfast before fishing, thats GREAT!! There will be no Big Fish contest, no prizes, no bells and whistles to draw more people to sign up for the event. This is a come when you please and leave when you please event.

This event will evolve over the next few weeks, and further details will be posted once they become available to me. Please PM me with any feedback and ideas. It would be appreciated if you could let me know if your comming, and if you do or don't consider yourself knowledgeable in steelheading.

Looking forward to the event.

Those whom showed up in years past had a blast, and the majority caught a few fish.

KSUFLASH.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

if the rivers are not prime, ill be there


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

sounds really good.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im in hopefully


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

As long as I'm not on call...I'll be there.
-Jon


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

bump...,....


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i'll be there!


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ill be there for sure


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

I plan on making it my first K.I.S.S. event.......


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I'll head over. 
who's going to meet for breakfast and where would we meet?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Shadowolf said:


> I'll head over.
> who's going to meet for breakfast and where would we meet?


well theres sammy's here in GrandRiver about 5 mins from the peir...but its not a real big place so depending on number of people comin to breakfast...and a few other small dinners in p-ville..id be willin to meet for breakfast..


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll try to make it. But I've been saying that for years....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

We can worry about where to meet for breakfeast when we get closer to the date. For now I am going steel hunting.

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

You can count me in too.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

We are like 3 weeks away from steelhead porn.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. I'll try to get down there.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

bump....

This is next sunday.....

Who lives up near there that can recommend a location to have breakfeast early at?

I am looking for someone to help me out in this department. I am not familiar with the establishments around there, nor street names....I just know my way up to the long wall.

thanks in advance,

Ben

p.s. Looking forward to seeing some new faces, as well as reuniting with the old timers.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

well theres sammy's here in grandriver pretty small though there a bob evans and a few places like that on mentor ave. up the road about 10 mins from the wall


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Ben,

I am going to see if I can arrange my schedule so I can attend. I'll let you know for sure later this coming week. I hope to make it. I've only been steelheading once (last year), and the chromer bug has me bad this year!

Tim


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Tim, 

hope your able to make it up.

Riverrunner, do you know how early Bob Evans opens?

-Ben


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Tim,
> 
> hope your able to make it up.
> 
> ...



no i'll head up there tomorrow and find out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ok cool

flash---------------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

bob evans opens at 6


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Riverrunner,

do you have the address to bob evans by chance?

-Ben


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bob Evans Restaurants
9235 MENTOR AVE 
MENTOR OH 44060

440) 205-9279

heres there phone number if you have any questions

also how many will be there? and what time 6 im assuming


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

if you guys dont mind me tagging along for breakfast, ill be there, so what time is breakfast???????


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

breakfeast is at 6am.

That gives us time to eat, shoot the bull for a bit, and then head over to the breakwall right around light.

Pray for rain, and cold weather. Also pray for 2ft or less waves.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. It is always fun to shoot the crap, catch a few fish, and see the smiles on others faces when they get their first steelie.

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Ben,

Looks like Sunday is a GO for me. I'll definitely be at Fairport, and will try to get up there in time for breakfast. Sounds like a great time is in store for all. Also, so I can make sure my vest is adequately stocked, do you have favorite sizes and colors for spoons? Also, are snags and breakoffs a big issue at the breakwall? Just trying to see if I need to purchase tackle in quantity to make sure my day doesn't end earlier than expected. Thanks in advance for the information.

Tim


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll be there, it will just be a day late. Camping this weekend through Sunday at East Harbor. Then have to watch the Browns and will be up monday at the short wall more than likely. Haven't fished the long wall yet.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You don't need to worry about snags out at the longwall. You might have a breakoff from a steelie, though.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure if I can make it or not, but I would love to. 

Its a spoons deal then?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

look forward to meetin you all! see ya sunday!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

PartTimeBasser said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Looks like Sunday is a GO for me. I'll definitely be at Fairport, and will try to get up there in time for breakfast. Sounds like a great time is in store for all. Also, so I can make sure my vest is adequately stocked, do you have favorite sizes and colors for spoons? Also, are snags and breakoffs a big issue at the breakwall? Just trying to see if I need to purchase tackle in quantity to make sure my day doesn't end earlier than expected. Thanks in advance for the information.
> 
> Tim


snags dont seem to be to big a problem..i would bring alittle varity in color and size,for me it seems green and silver and blue and silver..3/4 oz have been workin the best


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Archman and RiverRunner for the input! Of course, this brings up another question (no surprise there, I suppose): Do you guys usually limit your line size to 8#, as is often recommended in the rivers, or do you like to go heavier when fishing the breakwall? Thanks again, Tim


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is how I fish the break walls.

I bring 2 rods. 

1 rod has 8lb main line mono, then a micro swivel, then 6lb Flurocarbon on it

1 rod has 8lb fire line, then a snap swivel, then a spoon

Spoons range in size and color. Get some little cleo's. Get some inline spinners that you can get a nice long cast on. 

Bring bobbers, mini-foo style jigs in whatever color tickles your fancy.

Bring maggots if you don't want to have to stop in the early morning to get some.

flash---------------------------------------out


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I plan on being there for breakfast with my dad possibly. Hopefully the waves arent too bad on Sunday. I heard they were pretty big today.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

KSUFLASH said:


> Here is how I fish the break walls.
> 
> I bring 2 rods.
> 
> ...



I bring one rod with two spools. If I bring a second, I leave it in the car (out of plain sight if possible). Too many folks walking around where a second rod could be damaged - stepped on.

I have one spool with 6lb test loaded, a second with 8. Both mono. I don't use leaders from the walls unless the water is real clear or when using live bait (jigs). The 6 is best for me for long casts and being heavy enough to get fish landed in a reasonable amount of time.

In addition to spoons and spinners, I will bring some stickbaits, floating and suspending. Most in colors and shapes that look like big shiners. Vib-e's work good as well.

Bring a long handled net or a friend that has one. Nothing like hooking a big fish (or seagull) and not have a net to get it in.

Bring hemostats or long handled needle nose pliers. Save your fingers (and your fish if releasing) by getting a quicker release.

If keeping fish, ensure that you have a stringer long enough to reach the bottom of the wall with extra to spare. Bring a 5-gal bucket as well so you can cut the gills and bleed the fish on the way home or prior to leaving. Best to bleed it and get it on ice for the best (or better than worst) eating. 

Jigs and maggots are a good alternative. Have also seen guys do well with eggs or powerbait.

Wear boots that are comfortable enough for a potentially long walk and sturdy enough to avoid a twisted ankle, or worse.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those are some great tips Steel Cranium and KSU.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

see ya'll at the Bob Evans in the morning at 6am. If you don't make it to breakfeast, we will be at the long wall. If for some reason the waves are too high and we cant get out to the lighhouse, I plan on going to the short wall.


flash--------------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

well guys it was great meetin you all!! sorry i didnt get to say goodbye to everyone..but after i dropped the phone in the water..i decided it was time to call it a day...hope you guys got on some fish..and joel we definitely need to fish together again!


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I didnt get to make it there   I started having car troubles last night and I cant get them fixed til Monday  I was really looking foward to meeting and fishing with you guys. Oh well, Im sure I will meet some of you this season.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jake, sorry about your cell phone. Like I said, if you need another one and don't want to spend the money, we have two extra ones that are in perfect condition. I'll be out there next weekend, too, if we don't get any rain. If you want to try the night walleye bite let me know.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Fisherman419 said:


> I didnt get to make it there   I started having car troubles last night and I cant get them fixed til Monday  I was really looking foward to meeting and fishing with you guys. Oh well, Im sure I will meet some of you this season.


You really didn't miss to much, fish-wise. Saw about a half-dozen caught by the couple dozen (or more) fisherman. A couple from the boats as well. All fish seemed to be caught on spoons/spinners. Didn't see the float guys get anything. Decent amount of activity on the surface, but the northwest winds eventually pushed the muddier water into the harbor. Fish seemed to be hanging near the mud line as it moved southward. Waves weren't an issue on the river side of the long wall. Short wall was very crowded.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

So, other than Steel Cranium, who else went and did anyone from the outing catch anything?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I wasn't really part of the outing but I was out there. I hooked up with one on a spoon at first light. Lost one on a spoon right when Riverrunner and the guys came out. I also had one shake me on the hookset on a jig and maggot.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It was good to see a few new faces, and a few old faces at the KISS outing. Met up with PartTimeBasser for breakfeast. Had lots of coffee, shot the bull about fishing in general, then headed over to the long wall.

Met up with RiverRunner on our way out. Waves were 3-5 footers, but the walk to the lighthouse was do'able.

While walking the long wall, I noticed Steel Cranium was on his way down the wall as well. Waited up for him, shot the bull, and continued the walk to the lighthouse.

Got to the light house and seen Archman already out there fishing. He loves to be the first one to the spot. haha...

Long story short, lots and lots of casting and not many hookups. After several hours of casting spoons and jig/maggot combos, the mudline started it's way into the channel.

We left the lighthouse, and found an area on the breakwall where the water was more clear and ahead of the mudline. 

It wasn't but 20 minutes after the move Steel Cranium had one one. If I am not mistake, it almost seemed as if the next consecutive cast he got another.

About 20 more minutes go by and I get hammered on a gold cleo. It jumped and threw the spoon. That was the action for me today.

It was good seeing those that made it out there yesterday. As always, it's just a good time to see everyone meet up, shoot the bull and hopefully catch some fish and make some new friends.

flash-------------------------------------------out


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

It was a good day all in all. Thanks for setting this up, Ben. And thanks to you, Steel Cranium, Archman, and RiverRunner88 for the various tips and advice before and during the event!

Had a very enjoyable day, and was at least able to get one hook-up and got to feel the fish pulling drag a couple of times before he shook my spoon. Definitely an addicting species! 

Looking forward to my next trip North,

Tim


----------

